

Why IBM Will Win the War With Amazon Web Services - lettergram
http://www.cio.com/article/742861/Why_IBM_Will_Win_the_War_With_Amazon_Web_Services?source=sflowtweet&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=sflow_tweet#!

======
jwheeler79
This article is lame. I'm an IBM shareholder, and I want as much good news as
the next shareholder, but the conclusions the author draws are absurd. He
mentions Jeff Bezos' wife's review of that book to discredit Amazons marketing
strategy? No wonder why all the CIOs I've worked for who read CIO.com made so
many dumb decisions.

------
lazylizard
this "bypassing IT and selling directly to employees" seems to be working for
dropbox, box, github, basecamp?

